# Verschachtelte Tabellen



## Ulli Stemmeler (6. September 2004)

Servus allerseits,

ich habe ein Problem mit einer in sich verschachtelten Tabelle:



> <table width=90% cellpadding=0 cellspacing=0 border=1>
> <tr align="center" valign="middle">
> <td><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=100></td>
> <td><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=100></td>
> ...


Das hier verwendete Bild ist nur ein Platzhalter, um das Problem zu verdeutlichen.
Das ganze sieht z.B. bei Firefox so aus:






der IE (übrigens auch beim Mac) macht leider dieses daraus:




Der IE scheint die "verschobene grosse Zelle" links unten nicht richtig interpretieren zu können.

hat jemand eine Idee, wie man den IE dazu bringen kann, das Ganze korrekt darzustellen?

Hilfe wäre nicht nur willkommen, sondern auch prima!

Gruss,
Ulli Stemmeler,
Münster (erstmalig hier in diesem Forum)


----------



## Quaese (7. September 2004)

Hi,

eine Möglichkeit wäre es, zwei Tabellen in eine übergeordnete einzubetten.

```
<table width="90%" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0">
    <tr align="center" valign="middle">
        <td style="width: 50%;">
            <table style="width: 100%;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1">
                <tr align="center" valign="middle">
                    <td><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=100></td>
                    <td><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=100></td>
                </tr>
                <tr align="center" valign="middle">
                    <td colspan=2><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=200></td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </td>
        <td style="width: 50%;">
            <table style="width: 100%;" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="1">
                <tr align="center" valign="middle">
                    <td colspan=2><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=200></td>
                </tr>
                <tr align="center" valign="middle">
                    <td><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=100></td>
                    <td><img src="http://www.maexe.de/ulli1.jpg" height=100></td>
                </tr>
            </table>
        </td>
    </tr>
</table>
```
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Ulli Stemmeler (7. September 2004)

*Vielen Dank!*  

Leider wird so eine Lösung in diesem speziellen Falle nicht anwendbar sein:

Das ganze wird von einem PHP-Script generiert werden, und was darzustellen ist wird nicht so statisch sein, dass diese Vorgehensweise einbaubar wäre.
Es ist offen bzw. wird von meinem Kunden festlegbar sein,
- wieviele Spalten die Tabelle haben wird
- wo eine "rowspan=2/colspan=2"-Zelle platziert werden wird.

Ich habe mich mit dem Fehler bereits abgefunden.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass es meine Schusseligkeit war, die zu diesem Fehler führte und dass ein "Nicht-Betriebsblinder" eine Lösung findet.

Dennoch dankesehr!

Grüsse aus Münster,

*Ulli Stemmeler* 

_Ich würde niemals einem Verein beitreten, der Leute wie mich aufnimmt. (Marx, Groucho)_


----------

